# Bean Bags



## Frankie 737 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Trying to find bean bags for a childs playroom. Has anybody seen any for sale in Marbella-Malaga area. Many thanks F


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw bean bags in Corte Ingles,


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Ikea in Malaga, maybe?


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Frankie 737 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Trying to find bean bags for a childs playroom.


I'm not near Málaga, but I have been looking for the same thing for a while.

Ikea definitely does not carry bean bags. Last year they briefly introduced an affordable "puf" (called the Ransby, I think), but no longer list it among their products.

El Corte Ingles does indeed have some nice-looking ones for 125 euro (a bit expensive, IMO). If you search for "puf pera" on their website you'll see the many choices:
El Corte Inglés - Hogar - Gua Fcil
You can order those online and have them delivered.

Right now, "Casa" stores are carrying a bean bag "puf" for 20 or 25 euro, but it's stuffed so full that you perch on top of it rather than sinking into it. Not comfy.

Didn't realize I was such a font of bean-bag info. If I find anything else, you'll be the first to know!


----------

